# Rockfish Roundup



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Cabin fever ends April 3, 2004 at Sandy Point State Park. The 2004 Rockfish Challenge offers 10 ways to win. The guaranteed first prize is $500.00 with additional prizes for the most points and 8 runners up. You have 10 chances to win. Each registered anglers is automatically included in a door prize drawings following the tournament. This is the first major shore fishing striper tournament ever held on the Maryland portion of the bay. Sandy Point State Park has given us a limited fishing area. We encourage you to register early. 

As usual 100% of proceeds are used to fund future events or donated to charity. We are a volunteer casting and fishing club just trying to pass it on. Last years proceeds will give over 1,000 children 8-13 a chance to fish at summer camp for the first time. Below is a picture of this year’s contribution. It does not show the 150 pounds of sinkers or a full summer’s supply of fishing baits. We thank the people that attended last year’s events and look forward to meeting you in April.

You can register at www.longcasters.org


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*that's pretty cool*

Nice to see you guys doing that for the kids. I guess you aren't such a punk after all. Just kidding. Thanks for trying to help me with my casting at Kenilworth. I have class that morning or I'd be there for sure!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

My son and I are coming down from Phila; this event sounded like a great way to kick off the tournament season!

And yes, I've already sent off for my NR Chesey license.


----------



## mapcaster (Nov 23, 2003)

*Thinking of coming up from NC...*

What is the gear that most people will be using? Rod? line? weight? bait? What should a newbie plan for?

Any and all help or comments welcome.

thanks,

mapcaster


----------



## shaggy (Jun 18, 2003)

Mapcaster, I figure you can get away with anything 8' (probably 10' better), spinning reel, maybe fifteen pount test, (then even in the bay area, I use a forty pound shock). My guess on weight, 4 - 6 ounces, maybe 6/0 circle hooks, bloods or cut fresh bait, but bloods probably work better that time of year. Smaller lighter rod with smaller hooks and less weight may be able to get some white perch using grass shrimp. But then what do I know, I get skunked quite a bit in the spring, wherever I seem to fish.

Have Jeep will travel.


----------



## Wrong Way (May 29, 2003)

At SPSP, you can get away with using 3oz of lead normally but once the tides starts running, you'll have to use up to 5oz to hold the sandy bottom. For these spring monsters, I say at least an 8' rod and size 50 spinning reel. I'm sure depending on your gear you can do smaller but it's an easy place to fish.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*Don't want to get a summons . . .*

I had registered for the Rockfish Challenge before I knew that the tidal sportfishing license was required. That was no big deal, I mailed off for it and in fact, received it already. I bought the annual 'cause I'm always looking to expand my horizons; I figured I try out some of the great opportunities the Chesapeake has to offer beside SPSP throughout the year.

Tonight I did a search and was reading an old thread on the Matapeake Pier and in a message by Bayfisher he said that both the freshwater and bay license is needed there. _"make sure you have freshwater and baysport license.DNR (resource police do check licenses!)on the pier at random."_

I'm confused now because Maryland DNR's webpage listing the demarcations for fresh and tidal doesn't even come close to the pier. 

Can somebody set me straight?


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

*Welcome To The Forum*

Looks like you got some bad info. You only need a saltwater license there. You've got to get well back into the tribs before you need a freshwater license. Most of the P&S guys don't even mess with getting a fresh water license.

Catman.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Thanks Catfish, I just wanted to be sure.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*better safe thaqn sorry?*

safe=fun sorry=fines ;which is better to buy the total package to have seamless fun wherever you go?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

The stripers are being landed in the immediate area on Sandy Point so the tournament is expected to be lots of fun. As the temperatures adjust, we expect the bigger fish to arrive just in time for the "Rockfish Challenge." Each year anglers at Sandy Point land fish as large as 48" from the shoreline. This year you have the option of getting paid for it. We suggest that you use heavy tackle to reduce the stress on the each fish. You’ll need a rod 8’ or longer with backbone to bring in the BIG BOYS. 15 pound test or larger line is suggested. Bring them in fast so we can score and release them quickly. We have arranged for a Striper emergency respiratory unit to be on hand in the event that a striper needs reviving. People are coming from surrounding states. Also, picnics and cookouts are being planned and everyone is invited to come out and join the fun. Spectators are always welcome. The early registration discount ends at mid-night on March 15th so register now to save. This is the first Striper shore fishing tournament of its kind on the Chesapeake Bay and we thank all of you for making it a success.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*SPSP LICENSE*

I fish all last year with just a 'Resident Bay Sport' license and was checked at SPSP with no problems. YOU NOT NEED A FRESH WATER LICENSE TO FISH THE BAY.

(I did not do any fresh water fishing last year, so there was no need for a license.

This year a got all 3, Bay Sport, Trout and fresh water.

If you are not going to MD Fresh Water don't waste your $ on a license.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Start time?*

As the park opens at 8 AM, does the tournament start at 8 AM?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Tuesday is the last day to register at the discounted rate. Stripers are currently active all across the mid-bay. We spoke with a state DNR marine biologist that feels we can expect good fishing during the tournament if the weather continues to warm gently in the next few weeks. A national fishing TV show is scheduled to film the tournament as a segment for broadcast in their TV program so please wear your best smiles. Angler's Tackle (Annapolis), Tochterman's Tackle (Baltimore), and Shakespeare Tackle have donated door prizes to be drawn at the end of the event. All participants are included in the drawings. We hope to see you there.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*LongRanger*

How many people are signed up so far? If a person signbed up and wanted to get in place to claim some beach space beore 8 AM, is that possible? I'm thinking about skipping my last day of class and coming to your tourney. I'd hate to think the best fisherman in MD might not win! Just kidding.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

We do not wish to harm your education; stay in school. However the gates open at 6am and we are still picking the fishing areas for the contest. The fish have agreed to swim equally within 2 feet of all baits from 8am-5pm so there is no need to sleep on a fsihing spot. All spots will be equal. We have 70+- people registered so far. the final count will depend on what comes in between now and then and who gets their payment in on time. We do not have unlimited space so register early. Save $5 and register before midnight. You can send the payment later. If you need to cancel I have your back.


----------



## fish-on (May 12, 2002)

is this going to be first come, first serve, or like a lottery, in terms of getting spots on the beach. i have heard some spots are better than others, which is probably the case for most fishing areas. but i have heard of really great spots at sandy point.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*OK, I'm in*

I paid the money online so I'd meet your early payment requirements, although I'm sure you would have made an acception.

I wanted to say thanks to you guys in advance for all you do for fishing in the community. Also, I'm a little worried about getting blood worms with this many people coming, anyone considered buying a flat or two? It would be much cheaper!!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

First let me say that things are subject to change until the last moment. You can move freely in the park within the limits of the judge’s areas. State law requires that all catch and release fish be immediately returned to the water so we are forced to stay within reach of a judge. They must be scored and returned to the water or revived in the nearest Striper Tube prior to release. One night while fishing Sandy Point, a friend arrived late without any bait. By then, the other three of us were into the Croakers so we gave him the worse spot and squid because they were hitting on Bloodworms only. On his first cast he hooked a 19-1/2” Croaker. Last year at our 2003 Shore Fishing Challenge some people started leaving early. The winner fish was landed in the final 20 minutes. The biggest mistakes people made at the fall event were not having super fresh baits and failing to move around to find the fish. We expect to also have the two jetties to the left of the small craft area also staffed with judges so people have options. The more fish people catch the better it is for everyone.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I sent an e-mail earlier in regard to signing up by paying on line by PayPal. I received an e-mail confirming payment from PayPal but the CLC site read that my registration did not go through. Considering I never received an e-mail response from you I will not assume the worse. So, if I need to come here for a response then let it be. Could I get a confirmation as to my registration for the RoundUp @ SPSP. The e-mail that should've been recieved came from [email protected] and was sent to:

[email protected] 

If there has been an error and I'm not signed up I would request that I be refunded the $35.00 that I've paid. I would've expected a response from someone that is a part of your organization by now.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

.


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Your Registration*

Hi "Huntsman",

Unfortunately, the Director of Capital Longcasters is unable to respond to you until Monday.

In the meantime, I have been asked to fill you in with details. 

Capital Longcasters matches Paypal payments with their respective registration. Even though Capital Longcaster's web site mechanism did not record a completed registration form, you will still be registered and will have an opportunity to fill out your registration form the morning of the Rockfish Challenge at Sandy Point State Park. I hope this will not be an inconvenience for you. James will email you Monday, so that you may receive your confirmation at the email address that you provided:

[email protected]

and give you any additional information.

Thanks for your participation and your patience!


----------



## longcaster (Oct 3, 2000)

*Registration Fee Collection On 3 April 2004*

Capital Longcasters are "Not" allowed to accept any money or checks of any kind in Sandy Point State Park.

Everyone has to pay their "Registration Fee" prior to entering Sandy Point State Park on 3 April 2004.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

I definitely appreciate the clarification. I will have the confirmation e-mail w/ me to ensure that I will not have to pay (as it is not allowed) at SPSP. I look forward to bringing home 1ST PRIZE, SO ALL BEWARE!!!!!!! Muahahaahahahahaaha


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

is it like that for everyone? I registered and paid via paypal and I don't have an email saying I'm registered or anything.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*HuskyMD* 

Well when I registered and went to paypal I think it had a prompt for e-mail receipt and I may have clicked it. Because it posted to my work e-mail address, due to me put'n in hella hours and I'm still not caught up. Man, the stress of it all. Be sure to check your bank/credit card statement to ensure that it charged to either. Print out a copy of it and bring it w/ you. If it hasn't posted then maybe the transaction failed. I know I will have my confirmation e-mail w/ me on that Saturday.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Confirmations are going out this week. If we are missing anything, we will let you know.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

James,

Was really looking to attending but I will be out of town for business all week and Saturday I will be flying back from Tampa. 

Sandcrab


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

As most of you know, the big boys (Striper’s 36”+) are hanging around the Sandy Point waiting to by caught next week Saturday. The registrations have gone very well and the TV people are standing by. If you plan to attend, you still have time to register online or by mail. You are welcome to come out and spend the day just chillin’ on the beach. The fish are here and the weather is looking perfect so far. It would be great if you wear your Pier and Surf hats and T-shirts out to the park on April 3, 2004. If you have any last minutes questions, now is the time to ask. I will answer them when I get back in town on Monday. Thanks in advance to everyone that helped make the tournament a success. We have the people, the TV cameras, and the fish. All we need in good weather. I’ll see you there.


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*PIER AND SURF CAP AND T-SHIRT?*

I don't own any of either nor will I have the money enough to purchase both. I would proudly wear the outfit, but if there were a philanthropist around willing to lend or help me with each, i would be greatful. I wear a medium t-shirt. I do own a LIFE IS SHORT-FISH HARD T-SHIRT,BUT ALL ELSE, I WILL WEAR IT.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

*James*

Are you going to make a video of the challenge or will you be too busy judging. I was thinking if you get enough footage and people are catching like FL, HAT, BayFisher, Anthony and all those guys have been catching them, you could make a DVD of the event. While I am broke, I'd find a way to buy one. I bet other people would want one too. Just a thought.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Doug Hill (Channel 7 Weather) is calling for a rainless Saturday. The party is on....


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

Just hope the Fish have the same party plans... LOL


----------



## TRIGGERFISH (May 21, 2001)

Wish everyone a good day(Sat) have fun and enjoy the weather. TRIGGER


----------



## DFishMon (Jun 9, 2003)

Big Up P&S Crew,

I just got a last minute call to go to work on sat and sun. So I will not be able to compete this weekend in the tournament. If any one wishes to take my spot, PM me or I'll just take a lost.

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

TRIGGERFISH said:


> *Wish everyone a good day(Sat) have fun and enjoy the weather. TRIGGER  *


That's too bad you have to take the loss. That's why I wanted to show up and then pay. Paying too far in advance has a risk of being wasted money.

Anyway, how did the tournament go?


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

DFishmon,
If no one took your spot, get in touch with during the week for a refund.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2004)

James,

Are you going to have the results posted somewhere?


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings All!

Alright guys, don't keep us waiting! I need to know SOMEBODY, SOMEWHERE is catching fish!


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

I plan to post complete info on all 26 prizes in the morning. I am beat for now. The prize money has gone up since yesterday. If FL owes you any money, get it now!


----------



## jedi_angler (Jul 5, 2003)

Pics from yesterday at SPSP posted in the gallery. Enjoy.


----------



## LongRanger (Oct 4, 2000)

Great pictures, please me copies.

James


----------

